
Sorry, Employers: You're Not Getting My Salary History - e-sushi
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/sorry-employers-youre-getting-my-salary-history-liz-ryan?trk=pulse-det-nav_art
======
helloworld
Instead of asking for a prospective employee's salary history, I think that an
ethical employer should disclose the anticipated salary range for a position,
and confirm that it would be acceptable if an offer were to result from the
interview process. Any other approach is about creating a negotiating
advantage for the employer.

------
Meph504
I just always put a 0 or 1, if the company considers my answer a disqualifying
response, it clearly indicates I wouldn't want to work for them.

